# How to use "aanzien"?



## Joel Smit

Google translates it as: "respect, consideration, look, regard"
Could someone please explain the meaning and also give some example?

Thank you,
Joel


----------



## AdV

Indeed it means 'respect' in the sense of 'prestige, regard, esteem'.
In a phrase you could say: hij staat in aanzien bij het volk (he is held in high esteem/great respect by the people), or hij geniet aanzien bij...


----------



## Guichelheil

I agree with AdV's examples. It is also used in a different way, though it then still translates as respect: "Ten aanzien van dit of dat" means "With respect to this or that".


----------



## Joel Smit

Bedankt


----------



## Ktke

'aanzien' can also be a verb.

Meaning something like 'to look at' in several expressions.
--> 'Iemand vragend aanzien' : to look at someone interrogative (? my translations may need improvement)
--> 'Ik kan het niet meer aanzien.' (meaning more or less: 'I can't stand to look at it any longer').
-->'Ik moet het nog even aanzien vooraleer ik een beslissing neem.' meaning: 'I have to wait and see (what happens?) before making a decision.'
--> 'Waar zie je me voor aan?' meaning 'Who/what (kind of person) do you take me for?'
--> 'Naar het zich laat aanzien...' (difficult to translate for me, maybe: 'It seems...' or 'by the look of it...)


----------



## Joannes

Ktke said:


> --> 'Iemand vragend aanzien' : to look at someone interrogative (? my translations may need improvement)


That should be *aankijken* in Standard Dutch.

(*Puzzled* would be a good translation for 'vragend' here, I guess.)


----------



## Ktke

Joannes said:


> That should be *aankijken* in Standard Dutch.


 
I would use aankijken as well, but according to Van Dale 'aanzien' is also used in this expression. Never heard it though.


----------



## Grytolle

"Aanzien" heeft geen label in Van Dale, dus het is waarschijnlijk een of ander soort hypercorrectie om het te vervangen door "aankijken"...


----------

